#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-25
<prabha> hi all
<prabha>  I am newbie to Ubuntu -cloud
<prabha> I have a problem with bundling the image
<prabha> I try to bundle windows2003 server image and when i give this command nothing works
<prabha> kvm -m 1024 -cdrom /root/windows-server.iso -drive file=windowscloud.img,if=scsi,boot=on -nographic -vnc :0
<prabha> how can i check that virtual machine is getting created
<prabha> in virt-manager i am familiar with
<prabha> how to check in the vnc display
<prabha> can anbody please help me
<flaccid> i'd recommend idling. its very late in the US
<prabha> how can i check that the VM is created.If i connect using VNC viewer it is showing my same machine but not the VM
<prabha> hi now i am able to view the image but it stucks with the line as booting from harddisk
<Gibby> Morning Room. I have just a few questions about Ubuntu Cloud. I have been an avid user of Ubuntu Server and Desktop for about 5 years. I would like to move my servers into an Ubuntu Cloud... Can I dedicate a NIC on a server to an image?
<whaley> during my last `aptitude safe-upgrade` I noticed that I pulled down linux-image-2.6.32-309-ec2{a}.  Should I plan on upgrading my kernel instances or does that happen automatically?
<flaccid> whaley: kernel won't be upgraded
<whaley> flaccid: should I just leave it alone, then?
<flaccid> yes
<whaley> flaccid: ok cool.  thanks :)
<flaccid> i mean you could do some manual work to do it with a reboot, but is there a need?
<whaley> flaccid: not really.  I just saw it fly by in the packages that were getting updated
<flaccid> right
<erichammond> One of the recent kernel updates had a ton of security patches.  Might be worth taking the time to switch out AKIs
<whaley> erichammond: *nod*
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-26
<gllvr> i'm looking for some of the ami's from us-west-1, from here: http://alestic.com/
<gllvr> but i don't seen them... are those id's out for date?
<gllvr> looking == trying to start them from here: https://console.aws.amazon.com
<flaccid> erichammond1 you alive..
<flaccid> gllvr: can i have an example ID ?
<gllvr> ami-ca1f4f8f
<gllvr> (10.10 64-bit EBS boot)
<flaccid> i found it fine and am launching. i don't use the aws console though
<gllvr> hm.
<gllvr> okay, it will try to lauch it another way.  thx!
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> yeah instance booted fine too
 * gllvr nods
<gllvr> flaccid:  how did you start your instance?  i did "ec2-run-instances ami-ca1f4f8f -k pstam-keypair" and got "AMI ID 'ami-ca1f4f8f' does not exist"
<gllvr> (but the same command with other ami's is working okay...)
<erichammond1> gllvr: Click on "us-west-1" in the table at the top of http://alestic.com
<erichammond1> flaccid: 'lo
<gllvr> hey erichammond1 ... yeah, i'm looking at that tab.
<erichammond1> gllvr: ec2-run-instances --region us-west-1 ...
<erichammond1> Each of the EC2 regions is completely independent, so you need to tell your tools which one to talk to.
<gllvr> okay.  thanks for the info...
<gllvr> not working: "The requested instance type's architecture (i386) does not match the architecture in the manifest for ami-ca1f4f8f (x86_64)"
<gllvr> but girlfriend is poking me to come eat
<gllvr> so i'll look at it more later.
<gllvr> thanks again!
<erichammond1> --instance-type
<erichammond1> must match 32- or 64-bit
<gllvr> gotcha.
 * gllvr goes to read the man page
<erichammond1> default: m1.small is 32-bit
<flaccid> gllvr: i used rightscale dashboard
<flaccid> howdy erichammond1
<flaccid> yeah --region is important. us-east is default
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-27
<smoser> erichammond, around ?
<smoser> i *think* i commented on http://alestic.com/2010/10/ec2-ubuntu-maverick#comment-484 yesterday
<smoser> erichammond, awake ?
<smoser> please ping me when/if you see this.
<erichammond> smoser: Got my 3 hours of sleep and am off to work.
<zer0her0> how realistic is it to use the free year of ec2 for compiling things(such as chromium os & android)
<nDuff> zer0her0, the mini machines they give away free are really, really tiny
<nDuff> zer0her0, they're built for things that take basically no CPU, like load balancing
<nDuff> zer0her0, ...or for just providing a test platform for your provisioning and management scripts...
<nDuff> zer0her0, ...but I wouldn't suggest trying to use them as build machines.
<zer0her0> nDuff: thanks, that's what i figured
<zer0her0> just wanted to make sure
<zer0her0> home pc that i was using for builds died
<zer0her0> hehe was hoping to delay a rebuild for a year ;)
<erichammond> smoser: I approved the comment, thanks.
<erichammond> smoser: Followup from the UDS session... It looks like my EBS I/O request charges range from $1/month for a server doing very little to $20/month for a fairly active server.  I probably don't even represent the extremes.
<smoser> wow
<smoser> erichammond, thanks. i would not have thought that.
<erichammond> smoser: Looks like I have 177 million EBS volume IOs so far this month on one account, primarily from a single instance.  By charging me, Amazon makes me think about reducing disk IO which would also have a positive performance impact on my application.  $20 just isn't enough for me to think about it yet, but there's probably some simple memory caching or move to incremental hourly processing that could eliminate the bulk.
<smoser> thanks erichammond
<erichammond> Is there an easy way to figure out which process(es) are performing the most IO?
<erichammond> sar?
<nDuff> erichammond, iotop
<nDuff> ...well, if an instantaneous (as opposed to over-time) test is appropriate
<erichammond> nDuff: I think I'm looking for IO over a period of like a day.  There are a lot of cron jobs that run periodically and I don't want to sit there watching it :)
<erichammond> nDuff: ...but thanks.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-28
<sidnei> erichammond, maybe 'atop' is more like what yyou are looking for
<erichammond> sidnei: Thanks.  I'd like to list what process names used the most disk IO over the last, say, 24 hours.
<sidnei> erichammond, i *think* that's what it does. i know it uses the process accounting support from the kernel
<sidnei> erichammond, and it's top-like in the sense that you can sort by memory/io/load
<erichammond> sidnei: I use atop to see real-time usage.  It defaults to an interval of 10 seconds and shows usage over those 10 seconds.
<erichammond> sidnei: Perhaps interval could be changed to 24 hours
<sidnei> erichammond, yeah, perhaps
<erichammond> Odd, atop is showing RDDSK/WRDSK around 23428K/18228K for one of my processes and it changes up and down every 10 seconds.
<erichammond> I know I'm not doing 4 million IO requests per second.  I don't know how to interpret this after reading the man page.
<erichammond> Indeed, atop DSK summary reports "read      48 | write    127"
<erichammond> Perhaps RDDSK/WRDSK are bytes, not requests or "accesses" as stated by the man page.
<flaccid> erichammond, issue with m2.xlarge and ubuntu ami
<flaccid> http://dpaste.org/vRsN/
<flaccid> zeppomedio: is this your ami or official ubuntu ?
<zeppomedio> flaccid: this is the AMI listed on the ubuntu site
<zeppomedio> flaccid: for 10.10, 64-bit
<flaccid> aws does not seem to have a fault, this appears to be an ubuntu bug
<flaccid> well should be lodged as such
<erichammond> There are a few known bugs in launchpad.net, but it would be good to report this to make sure it's being addressed.
<zeppomedio> erichammond & flaccid: thx, I'll report it & include flaccid's paste
<flaccid> okies
<erichammond> Best to run "ubuntu-bug" on another instance running the same AMI.
<erichammond> Is this it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/651370
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 651370 in linux "ec2 kernel crash invalid opcode 0000 [#1]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flaccid> i believe it is, can't say for sure though, zeppomedio what you think?
<zeppomedio> flaccid: hm, the sudden jump in uptime matches it, though I haven't looked at enough of these to know if that's just something that happens
<flaccid> does look like a match
<zeppomedio> and the opcode error is identical
<zeppomedio> great to know, thanks for pointing me to the bug. i'll give the workaround-AMI a shot
<flaccid> :)
<Ankit> hello all
<kim0> howdy
<Ankit> i am havng a pbm that i have successfully run an instance but dnt knw hw to access
<kim0> ec2 or uec
<Ankit> somebody help
<Ankit> uec
<kim0> when you euca-describe-instances
<kim0> aren't you getting an ip address ?
<Ankit> well i didnt notice actually i am new to cloud and ubuntu, i just only browse the node controller ip but i get the page its working
<Ankit> i was hoping to get ubuntu 10.04 lucid desktop
<kim0> How did you launch the instance ? using euca* commands ?
<Ankit> by hybrid fox
<Ankit> bro hw to get that desktop in the cloud.... i mean how the LAN users could access the application in cloud....really stuck here
<kim0> Ankit: so what you're trying to achive is .. run a 10.04 desktop machine in a UEC cloud, and have users on your LAN access it remotely ?
<Ankit> yes bro....its my assignment to have a cloud in my college....ya u got it right , i want that..:)
<Ankit> you there Kim0
<Ankit> just take me out of this problem guys...
<Ankit>  kim0: is it possible in uec?what u just said above... or not...plz tell me that
<Ankit> someone help me out
<kim0> Ankit: yes it is possible .. quite easy .. just start a machine apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on it, start a vnc server on it and remotely login to it
<kim0> Ankit: I'll brb for lunch
<Ankit> but is desktop working in cloud....ok bro
<Ankit> any body here to help out??? so many guys...
<flaccid> its early for US
<Ankit> flaccid: what?
<flaccid> its 6:45am pacific time
<Ankit> ok... so r u not wake up quiet
<flaccid> i'm in australia
<flaccid> its 12:48am here
<Ankit> ok bro...
<flaccid> i think you also mean 'are' and 'you'
<flaccid> and likely 'quite'
<Ankit> hahahaha sure bro... actually i have to really solve this problem soon
<flaccid> don't we all
<nDuff> (http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#urgent, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#writewell)
<Ankit> i am sure u leave that here i am quiet woke up, and u r too
<flaccid> i think you mean 'you' and 'are'
<flaccid> you also can't be "quite woke up". thats a contradiction.
<Ankit> 'you' mean 'flaccid'
<flaccid> sorry i mean "quiet woke up"
<flaccid> Ankit: lame attempt at being smart
<Ankit> hahaha ok nw i understnad ur problem.....
<flaccid> i think you mean 'your'
<Ankit> its typing miss lol
<flaccid> this is not AOL dude
<nDuff> Ankit, in the "How to Ask Smart Questions" document, see the section subtitled "Write in clear, grammatical, correctly-spelled language"
<flaccid> nDuff sweet
<nDuff> Ankit, ...it'll do wonders for the amount of respect you get around here, and thus folks' propensity for providing useful answers.
<Ankit> hmm thanks guys for your help.. it sometimes happen that i leave some characters... but sure i will look into it..
<Ankit> but please leave that apart and solve my uec problem
<flaccid> no shortcuts
<flaccid> particularly when we don't even understand to begin with
<Ankit> come on,what u want that i leave my uec work and start typing at notepad, for better typing ..lol
<flaccid> meh i give up.
<Ankit> you must as you are not in mood to help simply troubling a person who has just entered into cloud, hoping to get some help here
<flaccid> i'm sorry i cannot understand you. maybe someone else will
<Ankit> ya sure , kim0 understand me better... i just simply want a help from you all guys . 'How to access the resource in cloud after you have successfully run the instance of it' ?
<nDuff> Ankit, ...via SSH?
<flaccid> for windows, its RDP
<flaccid> if the AMI and security is set do allow
<nDuff> Ankit, ...you were asked whether you get an IP in euca-describe-instances output, and AFAIK you haven't given a response yet.
<flaccid> security=security group
<flaccid> depends what cloud of course
<nDuff> Ankit, oh, you want your guest to look like it's on the LAN...
<nDuff> Ankit, ...the easiest way to do that is probably to run OpenVPN in tap mode and bridge it in.
<flaccid> sorry guys i will back out. i'm not helping.
<kim0> nDuff: he's using uec, and hybridfox
<Ankit> flaccid you are helping
<Ankit> hey welcome back kim0
<kim0> there must be some way to get the ip from hybridfox
<Ankit> and either i have to browse the node-controller ip for resource or some one else which kim0 said you will get an ip on running instance...
<kim0> Ankit: the instance has its own IP address .. you can get that somehow thru hybridfox
<kim0> Ankit: then you'd need to open the port for RDP using euca-authorize
<kim0> Ankit: then you can simply login with Windows or rdesktop
<kim0> and it's an assignment for a reason :)
<Ankit> yes bro... but i have a question that what to do if we have to just bind an ip to an image.... either i do not have to terminate the instance or any other method
<Ankit> ya assignment to get familiar with cloud technology
<Ankit> i opted uec
<Ankit> kim0: it is not possible to ask everything here, any book or proper document to know how to perform tasks on uec and how it works... i searched a lot but nothing satisfactory i got..
<TeTeT> Ankit: you can bind a specific ip to instance with euca-allocate-address, euca-associate-address from the command line
<Ankit> TeTeT:thanks bro...but which ones command line, node or cloud controller... i am new to cloud
<TeTeT> Ankit: wherever your credentials are stored
<TeTeT> Ankit: I assume cloud controller, that's where most people store it first
<kim0> Ankit: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Book
<Ankit> kim0: Thanks bro
<kim0> Ankit: also http://cssoss.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/book_eucalyptus_beginners_guide_uec_edition1.pdf
<Ankit> kim0: thanks alot
<jmgalloway> I have a question about using hybridfox with uec
<jmgalloway> has anyone here used hybrid fox with uec?
<jmgalloway> Im getting an error when trying to connect to my cloud
<jmgalloway> EC2 responded with an error for....  and the error box is blank
<erichammond> smoser: http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=53649
<jmgalloway> seems like I am not connecting to the cloud for some reason
<jmgalloway> I keep getting an error box...with no error in the text box
<smoser> erichammond, thanks
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-30
<CraHan> evening all
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-10-31
<flaccid> anyone know how to partition an ebs volume non interactively ? parted doesn't seem to work: rror: Error initialising SCSI device /dev/sdm - Invalid argument
<flaccid> i must say this is driving me crazy
<flaccid> its nearly possible interactive in parted, but i certainly can't find a way non interactive. even in interactive parted after creating a disklabel, it won't let me create parts
<flaccid> i think its going to have to be a restore from snapshot instead
<Ankit> Hello all
<flaccid> howdy
<Ankit> guys during installation of uec server i entered the ip range as 192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255, is at right as the lan also uses that....
<Ankit> but when i try to run the instance it says use private ip
<Ankit> hi flaccid plz help me...
<flaccid> Ankit: havn't played with this yet. did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC ?
<erichammond> flaccid: Why do you want to partition an EBS volume?  You pay just the same and get more flexibility by using multiple EBS volumes.
<Ankit> yes but i am confused what ip range has to put there as some guys saying its conflict with your router ip range
<flaccid> erichammond: hd(0,0) with pv-grub
<Ankit> i am new to cloud, but when i try to attach volume to the instance it says not able to connect to storage controller....and my instace run with unchecking the public address, but no elastic ip is assigned to it
<Ankit> flaccid: is it neccessary to have elastic ip....or i can access that running instance without it
<flaccid> i would say without, but i'm yet to play with euca sorry
<flaccid> you can get more help in #eucalyptus, but i would also suggest go over the documentation
<erichammond> flaccid: Ah. Perhaps Canonical's AMI build code for Ubuntu 10.10 has the partition tricks in it.
<flaccid> iirc thats only hd(0) no parts/ or at least not multiples?
<erichammond> flaccid: This is not an area I have explored.
<flaccid> i created an ebs snapshot with the parts in the vol, so that will do for now, then i'll check it out again soon
<flaccid> trying to finish updating my template for release
<Ankit> flaccid: i try to connect to the running instance...it says for putty.exe not present...but how to access the instance by browser...really it would be great i you sent me screenshot of how to access the running instance and how it looks
<flaccid> Ankit: sorry like i said before i don't have experience yet
<Ankit> sorry 'if you sent....'
<Ankit> so any reference ... which you suggest for this problem...i had done this on uec...and managing by elastic fox
<flaccid> flaccid: you can get more help in #eucalyptus, but i would also suggest go over the documentation
<Ankit> ya i am doing this acc. to ubuntu beginner guide for uec by css
<flaccid> would be nice if someone fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/211631  :)
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 211631 in wpasupplicant "Network is brought down before network filesystems are unmounted (CIFS timeout at shutdown)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flaccid> well sponsored a fix..
